# No DHCP client installed [SOLVED]

## enhorabuena

Hi everybody. Suddenly Gentoo tells me that there is no dhcp client installed when booting

```

* Starting eth0

    Bringing up eth0

      dhcp

      No DHCP client installed

```

but that's no true. I've already installed dhcpcd

```
[ebuild  R    ] net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.2  0 kb
```

My /etc/conf.d/net content is

```
config_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

I have no idea why dhcp is not loading. So far it worked well. Any idea?Last edited by enhorabuena on Mon Dec 04, 2006 10:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *enhorabuena wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> config_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )
> ```
> ...

 replace with 

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

----------

## enhorabuena

Sorry Think4UrS11, it was a typo (I couldn't copy/paste the content). It is already config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Try commenting out all the lines in /etc/conf.d/net and see if it will work with the default settings.  If not, then you at least will know that it isn't your configuration.

----------

## enhorabuena

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

> Try commenting out all the lines in /etc/conf.d/net and see if it will work with the default settings.  If not, then you at least will know that it isn't your configuration.

 

Did it, but still the same message  :Sad: 

```
* Starting eth0

*    Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

*    No DHCP client installed
```

Should I try with another dhcp client?

----------

## UberLord

Does /sbin/dhcpcd exist? What version of baselayout are you running? Is net.eth0 a symlink to net.lo? Has net.lo been etc-updated?

----------

## enhorabuena

1. Yes, /sbin/dhcpcd exists

2. Seems that baselayout is version 1.12.1

emerge -pv baselayout gives

```
[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6 [1.12.1] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 216 kB
```

3. Yes, net.eth0 is a symlink to net.lo

4. etc-update gives

```
Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)
```

----------

## enhorabuena

I discovered that if I issue 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

as root, the network is working!

It means that dhcp is not loading at boot?

The result of rc-update -s is

```
           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             metalog |      default

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

           rmnologin | boot

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

```

----------

## UberLord

Try upgrading baselayout then  :Smile: 

----------

## enhorabuena

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Try upgrading baselayout then 

 

Thanks UberLord   :Smile: 

After upgrading baselayout the things are going very well

----------

## Smain91

Hi!

I have exactly the same problem.

I just want to know how to upgrade the baselayout please?

Thanks.

----------

## UberLord

emerge -1 baselayout

etc-update

----------

